# Megashares Premium Account



## apoorva84 (Dec 24, 2007)

www.megashares.com

Login with this info:

Email = captainflaps@gmail.com
Password = d6cd93 

This account expires May 14th 2008. 

PS: You cant change the password on this account, so dont even bother. I just posted this so you ppl dont have to struggle with megashares download limit and so you guys can have unlimited uploads.

Tested and working

Source:Got this from some forum.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 24, 2007)

We can say only 1 Word
Thanks 
Thanks 
Thanks 
Thanks Brother


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

megashare said:
			
		

> Error during login - Invalid Username.



wth!!


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 24, 2007)

just checked...its still working...so, you better try again, devil....


----------



## a_tif (Dec 24, 2007)

It works all right ,
sadly i dont have any megashare links for anything


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 24, 2007)

ya working .. thnks .. but is it legal here..

but at some point of time if u think wht we all do is ... help others... anyway... this thread will be closed soon and content edited..until then save the username nad password....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

why are all your threads about something illegal? First rapidshare, then megashare?

PS: I am waiting for Megaupload


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 24, 2007)

thnx...working for me !!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

thnx a lot....working and got tons of links

PS - i see a mod viewing this thread. prob its gonna get del soon


----------



## red_devil (Dec 24, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> why are all your threads about something illegal? First rapidshare, then megashare?
> 
> PS: I am waiting for Megaupload


   WHAT !?!?!? RS ???    oh i must have missed it  .. 
  can u PM / email me the details ??


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

:O RS also??? pls PM me the details...how'd i miss it


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 24, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> why are all your threads about something illegal? First rapidshare, then megashare?
> 
> PS: I am waiting for Megaupload


me too missed Rapidshare...

but thx niways....for megashare...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

but RS was a windows-only app, and it was of no use to me(as I use Ubuntu Feisty Fawn)


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

dude, but it'll be of use to me (and lots others)....but actually i have dynamic ip so dl limits aren't a problem for me. i'm only looking for resumable dls. but megashares is working just fine....got tons of links for it


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 24, 2007)

Ya pm me to if yöü have RS ACCOUNT..

But be careful dude..your thread are going beyond rules.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^why you think so?I don't think it is illegal cos he aint advertising something.anyways this is what I think.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

no, it is illegal since he's violating Megashares TOS by distributing the account. an account is supposed to be used by a single person only


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^illegal by megashare's POV not by digit's.ANyway its should be removed now,PMs works just fine,lol.Where is the starter.

AND BTW guys I guess torrents are 100 times better than all this.personal opinion though.

ANd if you want to upload a really important file,then make a torrent named like "paris hilton\pamela anderson again!" or something,it is sure to stay in top 100 list for atleast a few months.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

^^torrents generally give speeds slightly lesser than http transfers....also torrents take time for speeds to pick up..

in my case, i have a net connection thriugh a lan cable, so i can't forward ports. therefore, torrents give me really bad speeds...http transfers are much better for me


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 24, 2007)

are bhai ye rapidshare ka kab ila mila??/

koi account share karega rapidshare ka???


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

prob is koi na koi password change kar deta hai warna bahut log aise account share karte...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 30, 2007)

the accounts dead !!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 30, 2007)

damn! so soon


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 30, 2007)

too bad its gone..was good while it lasted


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

I got late. The account is dead...


----------



## i_am_crack (Dec 31, 2007)

not so luck us. DAMN

eBRo


----------



## abinesh (Apr 2, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> too bad its gone..was good while it lasted



your name reminds of someone  !


----------



## Chirag (Apr 2, 2008)

^^
You could have pmed him for that


----------



## abinesh (Apr 2, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> You could have pmed him for that



oops... sorry, my bad


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 3, 2008)

The reason was so many users.. If 6-7 users are sharing the accounts its okie but as soon as the users increase, System autoblocks it 

You should have given to ones you know personally


----------

